# NH Driving Record TO MA



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

Hello,
I had a general question that the MA RMV has given me several different answers on. I was a former MA resident that moved to NH in 2004 when I left I had two violations for speed (I deserved them and paid them) and a at fault accident. Upon moving to NH for two years I acquired two tickets for failure to obey inspection requirements in NH and one more speed in NH both on a NH license and NH vehicle. Upon returning to MA in February of 2006 I turned in MY NH driver's license and obtained my MA one with the same license number on it when I left two years ago. My ultimate question is the out of state tickets I have on my NH history are they going to be used for suspension purposes no that I have returned to MA? This seems to be a gray area and I can't get a same answer from the RMV. The hearings officer at the RMV made it sound like I would have to prove that I was out of state when the offenses occured. I know they can be used for insurance reasons. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pinkos307 (Jun 30, 2003)

Unregistered said:


> I was a former MA resident that moved to NH in 2004 when I left I had two violations for speed (I deserved them and paid them) and a at fault accident. Upon moving to NH for two years I acquired two tickets for failure to obey inspection requirements in NH and one more speed in NH both on a NH license and NH vehicle.


Sounds like you should just slow down and you would not have to worry about any of this.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

Thank you for the feedback I agree and I have slowed down a lot it is not worth the couple of minutes saved driving fast and putting my life and others at risk. I am just upset because of the NH inspection sticker tickets. My vehicle had a missing fog light assembly and was on special back order. NH WOULD NOT give me a valid sticker untill the part was installed not a MA requirment to pass. Therefore I acquired the two non-inspection/ failure to obey inspection requirments in NH in a matter of 2 weeks. I understand that the speed in NH will transfer( 43 in a 30 I plead guilty and paid) but I would be stumped if another state's inspection requirments would transfer as well. Any feedback on that matter would be appreicated. Thank you again for all the help.


----------



## chibby (Nov 20, 2003)

I think it may depend upon your MA license status at the time. If you canceled your MA license when you obtained the NH license, I think that the inspections and speed would not carry over back to MA. However, if you just let your MA license run out and expire (and it was still in an ACTV status when you were getting tickets in NH), the speeding ticket may be on your MA record. 

MA does not transmit points to other states, and usually infractions in other states don't carry over to your MA driving record. (Of course, your insurance company can surcharge you for infractions in other states. That is a different matter). I have seen "Out of State Speeding - NH" on a few MA driver's license histories before, so there seems to be some special agreement with NH. 

MA does take part in the compact which allows reciprocity for suspensions, meaning that if you get a ticket in NY or FL and figure "So what if my right to drive is suspended in Florida, I'll just never drive there again" that would be a mistake. It will eventually catch up to you and cause your MA license to become suspended until the citation was cleared and paid, as well as MA RMV reinstatement fees.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2006)

Thank You so much for the response. When I moved to NH from MA in 2004 the MA registry kept my license active but changed my address to a NH one. I acquired the violations in 2005 and I have since changed my license back to MA and so far the out-of-state ones have not appeared on my old MA license number. I moved back with the parents in MA to save some money while I am in college and a license suspension would not look good considering I am a criminal justice major. I spoke to a RMV representative on the phone center in Boston and to the best of his knowledge he thinks only major traffic violation such as DUI's and drug realted driving charges apply. I studied the MGL chapter 90 section and I must say MA is very vauge in their way of writing the laws. NH RSA statues are clear and to the point. Now which state I prefer hands down MA but wow the insurance and RMV system is very disorganized just my two cents though..... Thank you again for the response.


----------

